# Feedback on Waunita from Irrisistable Tiny Treasures in MI



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi,

We've been searching for a puppy for a long time and was thinking about purchasing from www.irrisistabletinytreasures.com 

The breeders name is Waunita Spears and she seems very caring and knowledgeable. But then again, we are just very trusting. Does anyone have any feedback on this breeder? she is from Mississipi.

Thank you!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Never heard of her, but she is breeding malti-poos and morkies and advertising them as designer dogs on her site. Check your PM's.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Making it clickable:

http://www.irresistibletinytreasures.com/

I'd run, not walk from this so-called breeder. (I suspect she may be a broker and get her puppies from the mills). The fact that she pushes super tiny dogs is a big red flag. The Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds. To breed for anything smaller just shows her to be a money grubber IMO, and irresponsible. 

What many people don't realize is that super small dogs are really dwarfs and come with all the health issues human dwarfism causes. Dwarf dogs often have underdeveloped organs, cannot regulate their own temperature or blood sugar and have many dental problems from a too small jaw. They dehydrate easily and even a simple case of diarrhea can be a life threatening event requiring hospitalization. Worst of all, though, is that they have short life expectancy, sometimes only a few years.

Any one who deliberately breeds dwarf dogs should call their website _irresponsible_ tiny treasures.com!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't know anything about the breeder you mentioned but I will tell you what I would look out for in general.

For me it is a red flag when a breeder has a site that pushes puppies first and foremost. I prefer a site that touts the breeding program and the parents and then has a link for the few available puppies or to get on a waiting list. 

I don't like to see the sale being concluded online. I prefer that the breeder ask to be contacted so he/she can interview me to make sure I am a good candidate for one of his/her puppies and so that the best match is made. For example, if there were young children in the home, the breeder would likely suggest one of her larger pups, etc. If the buyer was an older person and wanted a laid back personality, the breeder would know if her pups fit the bill for this person. Having the breeder's input regarding the needs of the buyer and the personalities of his/her puppies helps ensure a good match.

I don't like to see terms such as "designer pups" or other marketing terms when referring to living creatures.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Last year, there was a big scandal, along with an investigation by the attorney general's office in Mississippi, about a breeder who sold sick pups, or took the money and didn't provide a pup. I was contacted by the attorney general's office, asking if I had information. I didn't have anything other than what I had read on the web, which was plenty. I had posted on another site that there was information available (through the web) if other breeders wanted to know. I guess this is how the AG got my email addy. This breeder was know as TinyTreasures, they lived in the same area-same area code, and did the same thing. I don't know if these two are in any way related. Just though I would pass the information along. There is something about this website that reminds me of the other one though. I believe the person last year was a broker.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you all for your feedback. We spoke to her and she seemed so nice and was very knowledgeable but it did bother me that she was willing to send her puppies off at 8 weeks, I had to as her if she can keep her a little longer. I guess my fiancee and I have just been through so much lately and are really missing having a puppy around. We bought a puppy the week before thanksgiving and spent the the following week trying to treat her and she passed away the the day after Thanksgiving. I've been so sad and he's trying hard to bring another puppy home for us. My mom does not know that our puppy died and would be devasted if she knew, so we are trying to have a new puppy here by Christmas so when she comes visit she will have another puppy to play with. We've checked the the breeders list from the AMA and no one has available puppies. We cannot afford the puppies from the very high end breeders but surely do not want to bring another sick puppy home. If you have any recommendations on reputable breeders, please let us know. We do want a puppy that is on the smaller end 4-5 lbs, healthy of course. 

This forum is awesome!
thank you!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Thank you all for your feedback. We spoke to her and she seemed so nice and was very knowledgeable but it did bother me that she was willing to send her puppies off at 8 weeks, I had to as her if she can keep her a little longer. I guess my fiancee and I have just been through so much lately and are really missing having a puppy around. We bought a puppy the week before thanksgiving and spent the the following week trying to treat her and she passed away the the day after Thanksgiving. I've been so sad and he's trying hard to bring another puppy home for us. My mom does not know that our puppy died and would be devasted if she knew, so we are trying to have a new puppy here by Christmas so when she comes visit she will have another puppy to play with. We've checked the the breeders list from the AMA and no one has available puppies. We cannot afford the puppies from the very high end breeders but surely do not want to bring another sick puppy home. If you have any recommendations on reputable breeders, please let us know. We do want a puppy that is on the smaller end 4-5 lbs, healthy of course.
> 
> This forum is awesome!
> thank you!![/B]


I'm sorry to hear about your puppy dieing! What did he/she die of? If it was parvo or anything like that I would wait at least 6 months before getting another puppy because it can live in carpet, furnitute, grass, etc. You would need to make sure you treat everything you can't through out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Many if not most reputable breeders will not send a puppy home after December 15th which is probably why you are being told there are none available. 

Holidays are very busy times and there are too many people coming in and going to care for a new puppy. On top of that, many of the holiday decorations like tinsel and poinsettia are dangerous. 

Also, good breeders try to discourage giving a puppy (or any living creature) as a gift. I know your puppy isn't to be given as a gift, but breeders send this message by refusing to place a puppy right before Christmas.

"When little Sally's tired and cranky from all the Christmas excitement and has to be put up for a nap at the same time little Rover needs to relieve himself, what are you going to do?

When little Joe eats a Christmas ornament and has to go to the hospital, who's staying home with the puppy?

Who's going to take time to housetrain the little scamp with all the relatives coming over for dinner?

When you're exhausted from kids, family, presents, and cleaning, are you really going to feel like taking Rover out for the walk he needs?

Puppies take a huge amount of attention. They're worth it. But when you're zipping madly around over the holidays is not the time."

Another great article here http://www.petrescue.com/library/no-pups.htm


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

it was Gastroentesteritis. She had something wrong with her digestive system. We did research on Parvo and know about the virus. We had twinkie tested for it before she died and it was negative. We also checked with our Vet to see if it would be safe to have another puppy and she said absolutely =). thank you for the concerns- you are awesome!


P.s I love reading through this forum because everyone has such darling pictures of thier babies! Can wait to post ours ( when we get her)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Twinkie, I am so very, very sorry to hear about your puppy dying so soon after you got her. I can imagine the heartache and sadness.....









If I were in your sitauation here is what I would do: I would research breeders and find one that I trusted. I would continue to ask folks here on SM if they have heard of the breeder. And first and foremost... I would take my time. I truly, truly understand your desire for a puppy now... I would be the same way. But you surely don't want heartache again so I would take the time necessary to find a good breeder and to wait for their puppies if they have some that will be available in the near future but not necessarily right now. If I were you I would tell your mother the truth about what happened to your puppy. You will feel a lot better, I think, having this out in the open. 

I didn't realize the breeder you asked about sends puppies home at 8 weeks. That is not just a red flag.... it is a humongous red flag waving in my face!!! They are just too young at that age to go to their forever home. Please wait at least until around 12 weeks. It will make such a difference. Any breeder who sends these babies on a plane at 8 weeks is either irresponsible or ignorant.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association recommends that you do not bring a Maltese puppy home before 12 weeks old.

There is a lot of great information on their website about finding a puppy.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/amabreedinfo.htm


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> If I were in your sitauation here is what I would do: I would research breeders and find one that I trusted. I would continue to ask folks here on SM if they have heard of the breeder. And first and foremost... I would take my time. I truly, truly understand your desire for a puppy now... I would be the same way. But you surely don't want heartache again so I would take the time necessary to find a good breeder and to wait for their puppies if they have some that will be available in the near future but not necessarily right now. If I were you I would tell your mother the truth about what happened to your puppy. You will feel a lot better, I think, having this out in the open.
> 
> I didn't realize the breeder you asked about sends puppies home at 8 weeks. That is not just a red flag.... it is a humongous red flag waving in my face!!! They are just too young at that age to go to their forever home. Please wait at least until around 12 weeks. It will make such a difference. Any breeder who sends these babies on a plane at 8 weeks is either irresponsible or ignorant.[/B]


I totally agree with you. I know its hard to wait but in the long run you will be better off because you are taking the time to make sure you are getting a puppy from a good breeder.

Edit: Have you looked at this post? Questions To Ask Breeders- There are lots of great link in this post about information you need to know when looking for a breeder


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Twinkie,

Your story regarding a dying young puppy is heart wrenching, but all the more to be more careful and selective on your next puppy, right?

You probably will not get one from a good breeder this time. The breeders that I spoke with and know don't like to sell puppies as Christmas presents and plus there is just no time around this season.

Please seriously consider waiting for the right puppy from the right breeder. Don't put a time limit on getting your new puppy (I know, what you said about your mother...but think about more heartache if something's wrong with the new pup again!).


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Twinkie,

Pashes (a well-known breeding program) have two puppies ready to go to homes in January. 

Here's their picture










and the boy is only $1500 and that is really reasonable!

Pashes Webpage


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Twinkie,
> 
> Pashes (a well-known breeding program) have two puppies ready to go to homes in January.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh.... they are gorgeous... I LOVE them!!! Twinkie... you better move fast ... a lot of us on here probably would love to have one of those darlings!!!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> Oh gosh.... they are gorgeous... I LOVE them!!! Twinkie... you better move fast ... a lot of us on here probably would love to have one of those darlings!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










My husband walked by when I was looking at their picture, and he was like OH NO, WE JUST GOT ARIES, YOU WANT ANOTHER?!!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey...if you have 2 already...what's one more...or two more...or three more....

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> Many if not most reputable breeders will not send a puppy home after December 15th which is probably why you are being told there are none available.
> 
> Holidays are very busy times and there are too many people coming in and going to care for a new puppy. On top of that, many of the holiday decorations like tinsel and poinsettia are dangerous.
> 
> ...



Of course we would like our puppy soon but we are willing to wait as long as it takes to get the right healthy puppy. I think Christmas is not the only time when there could be potential hazards around, there will always be hazards, we just have to be responsible at all times. The reputable breeders we called in CA had already sold thier puppies or were not having another liter for a while =(. We would like to buy from CA so that we can see visit the breeder and the puppy, but if there was a reputable breeder elsewhere, we do not mind going there.

When we bought our Twinkie, we were referred by a few friends (luckily, they had healthy babies, but since they were healthy, we did not know the breeder was a fraud until something happened to ours). I guess we can do as much research as possible but things like this do happen. We just know that we gave our puppy the best care we could until her last day. Seems like we are being a little TOO cautious now, we ask SO many questions of the breeders- so by the time we research the breeder and ask all our questions, the puppy is sold to someone else =(.

Thank you so much for the recommendations! We have called the breeders that everyone recommended, hopefully we will have a happy ending to share with all of you soon.

smile lots! A & J


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Twinkie,
> 
> Pashes (a well-known breeding program) have two puppies ready to go to homes in January.
> 
> ...


a friend of mine has two from Pashes, and they are both just GORGEOUS! both very different from one another (same parent, one at least LOL), but overall, very lovely little babies









ann marie and the "i fight crime with my honorary powerpuff girl friend dagny! we fend off UPS and USPS evil!" buttercup


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

2Maltese2Love,

Thank you so much for sending us to pashes. I called her and another recommended breeder (Darlene) today and they were both so great and had absolutely adorable puppies! I must have been on the phone with both breeders for 4 hours. I hope I'm wasn't being too cautious and asking too many questions. Darlene has the most precious little girl but my fiancee really wants a boy so we are going to go with Pashe's boy ( also they are in Texas so the flight is only two hours and we can probably come get him). Both of the puppies from Pashe's site are from champion lines, ( dam is from Pashe's and Sire is Divine's) so it puts us as ease that the puppies are in good health. Thank you so much to everyone that posted on this string to help us bring home our little boy!.. I am SO excited!! now....... what to name our boy...??.....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Twinkie,
I am so happy to hear that you are getting a puppy! I'm sure everything will go well this time for you.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Woooo







hoooo







Yea!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so excited for you!

You have chosen a wonderful breeder and I am sure that this experience will be a wonderful one!

When is the little guy coming home?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats















this is just wonderful news. As soon as you get your new puppy pleaese post some pictures.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm so happy (and a little envious)









Hey- make sure you check out that discussion topic on testing and perhaps offer to pay for the tests. You should also check to see if the sire/dam have their OFA CERF this year.

From what everyone said, ask the puppy have a bile acids and chem panel done (probably no more than $120) BEFORE you commit to the puppy. Just because it's Pashes & Divine doesn't mean anything. The dogs <strike>may be</strike> are beautiful but have hidden issues.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great advice. 

If more people have the testing done and deduct it from the price, maybe breeders will be encouraged to test the sires and dams themselves beforehand. 

Even the most well bred dogs can have hidden problems. JMM's Mikey Man is the tragic example.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Yay Twinkie! I am so excited for you. I hope you pick a really cute  name, like ... I don't know... JACK????   Hee hee! Good luck with name-choosing, and let us know when you get to bring your new baby home!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> I'm so happy (and a little envious)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice! Just wanted to add, you can check the OFA site if you are interested in finding out who is doing testing, www.offa.org. However, just because a breeder does not show up on the OFA site does not mean they are not doing testing...just that they did not opt to have the results entered into the OFA database. Good luck, waiting to hear more details and see some pics!!!


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Please go to each link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You will learn alot about her. 


http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53899


http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff213435.htm


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...15120135AAITWY5


http://www.ripoffreport.com/results.asp?q1...mp;searchtype=0


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting those links. It's scary how many unscrupulous puppy brokers and breeders there are on the internet, just waiting to rip people off.

I hope many people who come to SM looking for information before buying a puppy will see your update and be spared the heartbreak Wuanita Spears is peddling.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Her old kennel name was Tiny Darlings. Her real name is Jan Reinhart. Look her up you will find all kind of info on her. She buys puppies from other people then sells them for 3 times what she paid for them. I have been talking to people who have sent her money and still have no puppy. Some people pay from shipping when they buy the dog & she sends them COD when she ships them. There is a lady who's puppy died 3 days after she gor her from her being so small & birth defects. The list goes on & on. I makes me so mad. If anyone has had a run in with her please call
*Linda Davis
1-800-281-4418</span>*
Talk with her and you can help stop her.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

this is her daughter's web page. She helps her out alot. 


http://www.puppyfind.com/l/?acct_id=2664&a...127735f436b5560


http://www.designerpups4u.com/home]http://www.designerpups4u.com/home


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy Guacamole!!!! These crooks are working in my town! How can I get involved in this? Does anyone have an address? I have some connections in law enforcement. I have missed this whole thread because the title says MI which is Michigan. I am totally freaked out. If anyone has any info I can do a drive by or pretend to be interested in pups, etc........


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, let your local Humane Society or SPCA have this information so they can prosecute.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Susan, let your local Humane Society or SPCA have this information so they can prosecute.[/B]



If you will go back to the first part of this thread, you will see that the Attorney General in our state has been involved with this for a good while now. I haven't heard anymore since I posted my response. 
I guess she is just working under a different name now. 
Susan, I hope you can find out something to help.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff213754.htm


----------



## jessica1 (Oct 21, 2006)

HAVE BEEN RIPPED OFF BY WAUANITA SPEARS aka IRRISITABLE TINY TREASURES !!!!!!!

DO NOT BUY ANY DOG FROM HER !!!! PLEASE CALL ME BEFORE YOU BUY AS WELL !!!!

251 765 2650


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>







date='Dec 14 2005, 01:36 AM' post='130192'] 2Maltese2Love,

Thank you so much for sending us to pashes. I called her and another recommended breeder (Darlene) today and they were both so great and had absolutely adorable puppies! I must have been on the phone with both breeders for 4 hours. I hope I'm wasn't being too cautious and asking too many questions. Darlene has the most precious little girl but my fiancee really wants a boy so we are going to go with Pashe's boy ( also they are in Texas so the flight is only two hours and we can probably come get him). Both of the puppies from Pashe's site are from champion lines, ( dam is from Pashe's and Sire is Divine's) so it puts us as ease that the puppies are in good health. Thank you so much to everyone that posted on this string to help us bring home our little boy!.. I am SO excited!! now....... what to name our boy...??..... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Susan, that's great! Pashes has nice dogs.

Be sure to let us know all about him once you're home and

settled in. Pictures when you can!


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Waunita, Jan, Nita, ......
Has shut her site down. I think she needed a change.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

never mind...... she's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your puppy







BUT am also excited you are getting a new furbaby soon







Congratulations!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## LetsTalkPups (Nov 13, 2006)

> never mind...... she's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


In Defense of Waunita......................
I have been to Waunitas home and purchased two puppies. She has precious pups and her home is just lovely.The people on here saying that she is a puppymill seriously need to visit her home. Her dogs are well cared for and home is just very nice and puppies are right in her home in adorable puppyplay pens.Very nice.It is very clear that she cares deeply for her dogs and puppies and I just cant believe that things are being said about her like this.She is a very kind person and I feel very blessed to have two of her Irresistible Tiny Treasures.I wish that more would see for themselves before talking.I have been to several breeders homes and I was very impressed and her waiting list showed her care for her puppies.She has customers waiting a long time and after going and seeing them I see why.Everyone has had their problems but again I feel very blessed to have such precious puppies. I went to the breeder and saw the parents and got my papers with my puppies.She was more than helpful.I will go back to her if I want another and I have sent others to her. 
Thanks Waunita .. Great job.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Letstalkpups,
Welcome to SM! I hope you'll introduce yourself and join our group. We'd love to see photos of your pups. Are you located in MS? Hope you'll keep posting.....


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

I am so glad that you had a got your puppies & their papers. You are very blessed. Alot of people are not. I feel bad for the people who sent $$ and never got a puppy & never saw their money again. I did try to go to her home & she always found a reason to meet me in town.


----------



## LetsTalkPups (Nov 13, 2006)

> I am so glad that you had a got your puppies & their papers. You are very blessed. Alot of people are not. I feel bad for the people who sent $$ and never got a puppy & never saw their money again. I did try to go to her home & she always found a reason to meet me in town.[/B]













I have read alot of the listings and feel that some people dont give the correct information and can cause many problems online.It gets from one to the next and facts get turned around. I found Waunita to be very nice and helpful.Are you the one that won the puppy off her site?I have heard alot about this and to be honest with you I must say that I feel that you really just stumbled into her problems from the past & that from what I see she has been taken care of, I would not have a thing bad to say about someone that I got a 1500. maltese from for 100.I thought I had seen your name before. I really wonder about someone who gets excitment from others problems.All I wanted to say is,She is no puppymill and has preicous puppies and everyone should know that there are two sides to every story.Sometimes the good is read and not only all the hatred.LetsTalkPups! (not trash)


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for putting all the focus on me. Let’s see, why do you think I am the one who started this? I posted a reply about what has happened to me & gave info on the TRUE stories that I have come across. I feel bad for the people who sat & waited for their puppy that was never shipped, whose kids cried when their mom (who promised them a puppy) did not get one because she had spent all her money on a puppy she never got..... Or someone who spent all day in the vet’s office trying to save a puppy she had for 3 days and the puppy died.... I waited till I knew for a fact that what I was writing was fact not just rumors. If you do research you will find allot about her under different names. It is so funny that you picked me out of the 3-4 people who have posted about her. All I can say is that she is the one who has to stand before GOD and say " I did nothing wrong".

That is all I have to say.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wowl She had a contest to give away a puppy? That's great. How did you happen to hear so much about it? Loose lips? Good friends? <strike>you're really Waunita?</strike> 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=287006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Wowl She had a contest to give away a puppy? That's great. How did you happen to hear so much about it? Loose lips? Good friends? <strike>you're really Waunita?</strike>
> 
> I wanted to to say it but wasn't brave enough


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone really ship "Worldwide" Found the following relavant ad from the person in question:

name Malti-poo 
breed Poodle 
sex male 
price $1250 
shipping included no 
ships worldwide 
registerable (AKC, UKC, etc.) no 
age 17 weeks 
listed 5 weeks ago 
champion bloodlines no 
health certificate yes 
health guarantee yes 

A non-registered, no known bloodlines, mixed breed dog (that's a mixed breed, Maltese, Toy Poodle) for $1,250?










Someone hold me back because there's steam coming out the top of my head. I wish I were an administrator here 'cause did you know there are tools for us to look up IP addresses when someone is in question?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Let me get this straight.......

She's selling a male Maltese _mix_ for $1,250 when just a few weeks ago Rhapsody had two male puppies sired by Thriller himself for the same price?????

How in the world can this woman stay in business?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Let me get this straight.......
> 
> She's selling a male Maltese _mix_ for $1,250 when just a few weeks ago Rhapsody had two male puppies sired by Thriller himself for the same price?????
> 
> How in the world can this woman stay in business?[/B]


she stays in business, I'm sure because there is a market for maltipoos, thanks to some celebrities who are the ultimate advertisement for them. I am not putting down malti-poos. That is what I was initially looking for when I decided to get a dog. But it's the prices that are being charged for them that really gets me. I don't think there are many 'reputable' breeders who are willing to create the mix, breeding one of their champion maltese to a champion poodle. So who knows what kind of dogs are being used to create the mixes. And it goes back to health issues, etc etc etc. Won't go into it again. 

Has anyone ever had any experience with Princess Pet? I almost bought a malti-poo from them and have always been curious if they were legit. Now I see that they work with other 'breeders' so maybe they are just brokers? Their puppy pics are just darling though.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Just figured something else out. I made sure to print this before I told you so it won't disapear. Her daughter is breeding her puppies on thier first heat. She has a female with a litter due at the end of the month, the females litter mate is for sale & she is only 9-10 months old! Poor baby!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! That would be like breeding a 10 yr. old human child (if were possible). They aren't even through growing at that age.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OMG! That would be like breeding a 10 yr. old human child (if were possible). They aren't even through growing at that age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since it is apparent that people can't be trusted to do with is right by animals, there should be laws regarding the age that dogs can be bred. I find it reprehensible the way some people treat animals. [attachment=16264:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=287363
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How could Princess Pet be reputable if they are breeding two different breeds together?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Holy cow! You know, that's just sad. And to think I almost got sucked into buying from a site like this. Makes me appreciate my Lucy sooo much more!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, 

I think I started this post almost a year ago. My husband found Waunita from Puppyfind. This is before we knew a lot about finding puppies. I found this site and learned SO much about everything Maltese related. I did not buy a pup from her due to the feedback I got here and the info I got about all the reputable breeders....

But I can tell you my experience why I decided not to. 
1) I asked for a pic of the pup, she said she could not get me one because she cannot get to a camera
2) I said I'd wait until she can get one, she then said she didnt have her pups with her due to the hurricane and she had to relocate them
3) I was worried that the pups were not with her and who was taking care of them
4) she wrote my hubby back the second day and said if we wanted the pup, we had 24 hours to get her the money. this instantly made us worry.
5) She was willing to send us the pup before 12 weeks.
6) she said she did not like the AKC because they requested blood tests from her pups and she refused so she switched them to a different registry

overall, she was a sweet lady on the phone but through research and everything we learned from this forum, I knew that a lot of what she did was a red flag.

Susan,
We almost got the Pashes pup but my husband convinced me to wait. He thought that I just wanted a pup to fill a void and have something for my mom to visit ( she was very attached to Twinkie as well) and felt I needed time to accept everything. I listened to him a waited longer and in that time, I found Chalet and hence, Princess. She's the love of my life and I couldn't be happier. 

But being a person that has been through the horrors of puppymill dogs and was at one time, uneducated about these things, I urge everyone who is looking for a pup to look for signs in a unreputable breeder, ....... some people may be lucky and get a dog from one of these people who end up healthy, but why take that chance of buying a pup that might have more health problems growing up? it will break your heart because you fall in love after the first day and every sneeze will make you worry and its just not worth it to go through an ordeal like I did. You never get over it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Personally, I'm embarassed to be in the same state with a breeder of this type.

And, for the record, AKC does not require blood work from dogs. The DNA testing is done by rubbing a swab against the dog's gums. There is no pain involved.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> Wow,
> 
> I think I started this post almost a year ago. My husband found Waunita from Puppyfind. This is before we knew a lot about finding puppies. I found this site and learned SO much about everything Maltese related. I did not buy a pup from her due to the feedback I got here and the info I got about all the reputable breeders....
> 
> ...




Kylee's "breeder" told me she didnt like the AKC either- she gave a reason but I dont remember what it was. Of course, this was after I had Kylee and had called the breeder to get the AKC papers. I guess thats a bit of a red flag when breeders dont like the AKC haha


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree that if a breeder says they are not AKC it is a red flag. To expand on that, I would be cautious of one who says they don't pay attention to pedigrees or can't tell you about features in the pedigree that went into "making" your pup. On another front, the red flag could be those who brag about xx number of champions in the pedigree or grandcampion sired (no such thing/they mean grandfather was a champion), yet can't tell you about the dogs in the pedigree other than number of champions.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

This past month I have found two more people who have both paid for 2 puppies & have never seen a puppy or the money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everytime I hear of someone new I want someone to shut this lady down! What is it going to take! She is taking thousands from people and getting away with it over & over again!

I am so tired of feeling like no one cares about this. The attorney generals office has done nothing. I have called for the past 2 months atleast 3-4 a week and I have yet to talk to someone handleing this case. I have no idea what they are doing.

*
 Does anyone have any other ideas on how to get her to STOP?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And by the way Waunita if you read this you should be ashamed of yourself if you were what you web page proclaims you to be, we would have nothing to post on you!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> This past month I have found two more people who have both paid for 2 puppies & have never seen a puppy or the money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everytime I hear of someone new I want someone to shut this lady down! What is it going to take! She is taking thousands from people and getting away with it over & over again!
> 
> ...





How about a letter to the editor of our major newspaper, which is statewide? Or, contact Channel 3 News in Jackson. They have a segment Three on Our Side about fraud.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Have you talked to the Sun Herald or WLOX???


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not contacted any TV stations yet but I think someone needs to. I wish they could find her. She moved & no one knows where she lives. NO ONE! I have no idea how to find her address. I will be doing some work in the next week or two to get something else rolling.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

this is so sad. I just wished all maltese-to-be owners find this forum first. I agree, there needs to be some action. Its just horrible.

does anyone know what she looks like? a picture? lets put a list together with all her websites, and aliases.....maybe I can help get the word out.


----------



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Her daughters 10 month old PUPPY just had her first litter!


----------



## amandasingletary (Feb 1, 2007)

> Last year, there was a big scandal, along with an investigation by the attorney general's office in Mississippi, about a breeder who sold sick pups, or took the money and didn't provide a pup. I was contacted by the attorney general's office, asking if I had information. I didn't have anything other than what I had read on the web, which was plenty. I had posted on another site that there was information available (through the web) if other breeders wanted to know. I guess this is how the AG got my email addy. This breeder was know as TinyTreasures, they lived in the same area-same area code, and did the same thing. I don't know if these two are in any way related. Just though I would pass the information along. There is something about this website that reminds me of the other one though. I believe the person last year was a broker.[/B]


This is her! She is still up to these tricks too.... BEWARE. And check out ripoff.com. There are bad reports about her all over that site. She has changed her name. She was Janice Reinhart and is now Wuanita Spears.



> Her old kennel name was Tiny Darlings. Her real name is Jan Reinhart. Look her up you will find all kind of info on her. She buys puppies from other people then sells them for 3 times what she paid for them. I have been talking to people who have sent her money and still have no puppy. Some people pay from shipping when they buy the dog & she sends them COD when she ships them. There is a lady who's puppy died 3 days after she gor her from her being so small & birth defects. The list goes on & on. I makes me so mad. If anyone has had a run in with her please call
> *Linda Davis
> 1-800-281-4418</span>*
> Talk with her and you can help stop her.[/B]


I am one of the people that she has tried to rip off. I sent her $800 in August 2006 and she avoided me for two months until emailing the day before my birthday, when I was to get my puppy, saying that the puppy was having seizures and was sent to Alabama to stay with a friend. She said she would give a refund. Since then, it has been excuse after excuse. It has been 6 months... still no refund. She has even told me TWICE that it is lost in the mail. DO NOT SEND THIS LADY MONEY!!!!!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=285814
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU JUST GOT LUCKY... OR EITHER THIS IS HER POSTING IT. SHE RIPS MOST PEOPLE OFF. CHECK IT OUT FOR YOURSELF. THERE ARE DOZENS OF REPORTS OUT THERE.



> Her daughters 10 month old PUPPY just had her first litter![/B]


I contacted her daughter and she herself denied being any kinned to Janice Wuanita Spears Reinhart. Ha... her own daughter is embarrased to say so. Or she is just protecting her business. Hope she doesn't run a "business" more like fraud, like her mother does.


----------

